# Dust Extraction garage system



## leighf (9 Aug 2009)

OK Lads,
I'm looking to purchase and fit a system around my garge and I'm looking for some inspiration.

I have a 100 outlet from my extractor and I’m thinking about solid pipe around the walls with flexi pipe to the machines. This way I can optise the air flow.
So the questions are

Do I fit gates for each machine?
What size pipe is the cheapest and easiest to use?
What experiences have you had so I can learn the best system to install.

Cheers
Leigh


----------



## Rknott2007 (9 Aug 2009)

Hi leigh,
What sort of extractor have you got? I run my system off the axminster wv2000 it has a 100mm pipe, but i reduce this down to use the 2 1/2 in axminster system, straight runs and blast gates keep the 'suck' very high, but it's reduced with two gates open, fortunately i only need one at a time, I'm considering changing to soil pipe to see if it improves, so would like to hear how you get on, screwfix seemed quite reasonable for the soil pipe and fittings, and hose connectors can be brought from axminster.


----------



## OLD (9 Aug 2009)

What are you going to extract, planer thicknesers and spindle molders need 100mm pipe .
I have the SIP extractor external to garage and set up not to capture the very fine dust this gives max suck .100mm steel duct and a blast gate at each outlet then flex tube to m/cs it works fine for me.Fine dust from sanding disc etc a drum vac does the job.


----------



## woodbloke (9 Aug 2009)

Quite a lot of good recent stuff about extraction systems on the forum. If you intend to reduce the dia of the pipework to 63mm then you'll need a HPLV sucker like the Camvac or similar (I've just installed the Camvack 386) LPHV extractors make excellent base units for one or two machines (spindles and p/t) but are not so good when plumbed into a more complex extraction system. The C386 uses a 100mm pipe which can then be reduced to 63mm and blast gated to various other machines around the 'shop - Rob


----------



## leighf (9 Aug 2009)

I’ve got an Axminster ADE1200. I’m thinking of plumbing it into a table saw, router and chop saw. I was thinking about the soil pipe idea but I need to research the prices first. The budget always rules!!!!


----------



## woodbloke (9 Aug 2009)

leighf":1qnuj9m1 said:


> I’ve got an Axminster ADE1200


That's probably not nearly powerful enough for a decent plumbed in system...good though for individual machines - Rob


----------



## 9fingers (9 Aug 2009)

Rob is probably correct so to get any decent performance, stay in 100/110mm diameter.

A few 'rules'

Minimise changes in direction
Use larger radius bends
Only one gate open at a time.
Put the machines creating the most waste nearest to the extractor.

Points to consider:

Cheap 110mm UK soil pipe works well
Push fit joints allow for changes of mind later.
Sections fit together much easier with a slight chamfer on the pipe and a wipe of general purpose grease on the male part.
The orange and grey stuff fits together - buy wha.tever is cheaper.
100mm gates can be bodged into open end of plain 110mm soil pipe with foam or duck tape and the other side of the gate is 100mm ready for flexi pipe.

If you do need any 100mm rigid pipe, it is the standard soil pipe size in France and there is no problem importing into UK. It fits directly onto 100mm flexi
Saves buying expensive 110 to 100mm adaptors.







Here is my set up a few years ago as the workshop was being equipped.

http://s115.photobucket.com/albums/n313 ... i_0217.flv

Good Luck

Bob


----------



## OPJ (9 Aug 2009)

Apparently, you get even better suction/airflow with steel ducting but, not many people can afford that in a home workshop.  You can however make your own blast gates quite easily using scraps of plywood - I'm sure someone on here has done it? :wink:


----------



## slemishwoodcrafts (9 Aug 2009)

Hi,

I made my own blastgates using just MDF and pine. They saved me a lot of money as I used 6" ducting and they also worked as the transition between 160mm soil pipe and 150mm hose.

heres a pic of one











regards,

michael


----------

